
Ask HN: What was the last hard/time consuming thing you did? - lumannnn
Hey there! :)<p>I&#x27;m currently looking for a side project and was wondering what was the last hard thing you had to solve or did consume a lot more time than you expected?<p>Doesn&#x27;t really matter too much what it was. I&#x27;m open for almost anything tech related. Setting up monitoring, analytics? Getting data from one point to another? Making sense of that data? Integrating or using service XYZ? Communicating with other teams? Communicating with customers?<p>I hope you get the idea :)<p>Thanks for your input in advance!
======
DebasishPanda
I have been trying to read a book [jQuery] but its been very difficult for me.

By the time I finish client work it is already mid-night & I'm left with very
less motivation, but still reading a page here n there I have managed to cover
upto 25% of the 444 pages so far.

I'll read a page now, thanks for the reminder :)

~~~
chatmasta
Why are you reading a 444 page book on jQuery in 2017?

~~~
DebasishPanda
Because I use jQuery for my work & I want to get better at it.

